# My $50 Winchester



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I ran onto a deal for a Winchester .22 semi auto, I believe it is a model 290. I paid a whopping $50 and it is in good condition. It did need a good cleaning and will need some minor rust removal, but the bore is clean and the stock is in near mint condition. I am pretty psyched about this gun because I rarely run onto deals like this, I usually run into people who want $50 more than what the gun is worth!!  

I will post some pics when I get it through its final cleaning. Plan on mounting a scope on it and sighting it in when the weather permits.

lg_mouth


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on what sounds like a good deal..years back I walked into a local gunshop and seen a old H&R single shot 16 gauge..gun was in fairly descent shape..walked out the door with the gun and a box of shells for a hair under $60...got stupid and swapped the thing off a few years ago.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

This was a great deal for me because I love .22lrs. Not sure what it is about them, probably because they are cheap to shoot! 

lg_mouth


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

thats an awsome deal, wish I would have came into something like that. Im happy with my mark II though.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I just looked it up in my Gun Traders Guide and I'd say you got yourself a pretty good deal there. In good condition it lists for $119 for a plain stock and forearm and $146 if it has checkering. Nice find.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I didn't have a chance yet to see what the value of it was. It is checkered. Not planning on parting with it anytime soon, but good to know I should be able to make some on it when I do.

Thanks for the value info.

lg_mouth


----------

